# Brand New Mk3 Audi TT Nano Grey - New Car Detail



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Hello again! This brand new Audi TT in nano grey was booked in advance of collection (been on the road less than a week)! for a new car detail and lashing of Gtechniq for the winter months ahead.

I'm a big fan of all the TT's (as some may know), and was keen to get stuck into this one especially with all the new tech these have.

Minor correction carried out from dealership inflicted swirls, scratches with Gtechniq Exo applied to basically everything! Defects weren't too grim but still not nice to see on a brand new TT!

Interior vacuumed throughout, Chemical Guys Inner Clean for dash/panels and Auto Finesse Crystal for the inner glass.

Wheels sealed with Exo, tyres sealed with Tufshine Clearcoat.

As usual I have made a HD video showing the work involved and the cool new interface, as well as pictures below - check it out compared to the original 8N Audi TT! How things evolve over time eh?

Many thanks for looking!

HD Video.






Pictures.








All cars are wrapped overnight so no dust settles on the freshly polished paintwork.









Original Vs New.


----------



## aquazi (Dec 24, 2014)

Wow that finish is flawless.

Although its not a TTS 

Sent from my iPhone 5s using Tapatalk


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Oops! Edit in progress! I was thinking of someone's TTS so typed that in - all edited


----------

